# Carriage Stop



## minsk (Jan 15, 2019)

Does anyone know of any plans...or does anyone make a carriage stop they sell for an atlas 6" lathe. this is the lathe with the flat ways.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 15, 2019)

Many years ago, I made one.  Simple but effective.


----------



## David S (Jan 15, 2019)

You can certainly make one from some scrap.  This is a combo stop plus travel indicator that we put together.  I can show more details if interested.  This is on my Atlas 618




David


----------



## WCraig (Jan 15, 2019)

David S said:


> You can certainly make one from some scrap.  This is a combo stop plus travel indicator that we put together.  I can show more details if interested.  This is on my Atlas 618
> 
> View attachment 284904


I'd very much like to see more details.  

Craig


----------



## WCraig (Jan 15, 2019)

Here is another stop rather similar to David's:






http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/atlas/dimount/dimount.html

There is a detailed write-up of the construction.

Craig


----------



## minsk (Jan 15, 2019)

WCraig said:


> Here is another stop rather similar to David's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice build.


----------



## minsk (Jan 15, 2019)

these are great build i don't have a mill.......... yet....i was looking to buy one


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice design. I like the combination, positive stop and indicator. I may have to borrow that concept.


----------



## minsk (Jan 15, 2019)

WCraig said:


> Here is another stop rather similar to David's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great projects on your page craig.
inspiring to a noobie.


----------



## chip maker (Jan 16, 2019)

I made one for my Grizzly 4002 before I had my mill. All you really need is hack saw, file. drill and tap.  It really isn't a hard thing to make and you have fun at the same time. GO FOR IT !!!


----------



## minsk (Jan 16, 2019)

think its time to learn  how to do square stock on my 4-jaw. i have a milling attachment for my 6" lathe... i like how the one design has the thumb screws...brilliant.


----------



## WCraig (Jan 16, 2019)

minsk said:


> great projects on your page craig.
> inspiring to a noobie.


No, no, not my pages.  Just something that a web search led me to.  The main page says "Copyright 1998-2012 Dean Williams".  

Craig


----------



## David S (Jan 16, 2019)

WCraig said:


> I'd very much like to see more details.
> 
> Craig



Just remember as hobbyists, we may have more time than money, and often just scrap lying around.  I made mine out of two pieces since I didn't have a piece large enough.  I have tonnes of fasteners so often fabricate stuff from multiple pieces rather than one larger on.  This is also useful if you don't have a mill.  You can cut shapes from two pieces with a hacksaw and join the pieces eliminating the need for a mill.

Here are close ups of mine.  I wanted the tightening cap to be above or easy access so added a brass piece to protect the ways from the screw.





David


----------



## WCraig (Jan 16, 2019)

David S said:


> Just remember as hobbyists, we may have more time than money, and often just scrap lying around.  I made mine out of two pieces since I didn't have a piece large enough.  I have tonnes of fasteners so often fabricate stuff from multiple pieces rather than one larger on.  This is also useful if you don't have a mill.  You can cut shapes from two pieces with a hacksaw and join the pieces eliminating the need for a mill.
> 
> Here are close ups of mine.  I wanted the tightening cap to be above or easy access so added a brass piece to protect the ways from the screw.
> View attachment 284971
> ...


Looking good!  The multi-part construction explains some of the 'extra' screw heads!

How is the brass clamp retained?

Any trouble with it slipping when the carriage runs into the hard stop?  It looks like it might pivot a little on the oily ways if one was a bit ham-handed approaching the stop.

Craig


----------



## David S (Jan 16, 2019)

Craig,  Thanks.  Yes could have used less obtrusive fasteners for sure.  

 If you look at the brass piece closely it has "wings" bent up to trap it when sliding along the ways and is also bent 90 deg and down to be trapped between the edge of the way and holder.

There are holes drilled in the thumb screw for use with a tommy bar to provide extra clamping force if required.  However I feel it is ok to be able to swivel out of the way IF one misjudges while power feeding and it runs into the stop.  Rather it move than strip something.  So it can be tightened adequately in my opinion.

David


----------



## WCraig (Jan 16, 2019)

Ahh, when I first looked, I thought that was a sizeable brass bar as a clamp.  I see the bends, now.

Good point about hitting it under power.  I was thinking about turning/facing a shoulder or boring to a depth.  Wouldn't want it to 'wander' after knocking it a couple of times.

Thanks again for all the info.  I really want to make something like this.

Craig


----------



## David S (Jan 16, 2019)

The other thing is that you can also set the indicator to 0 at the same place as the carriage stop.  This way you can see if the stop is moving.

EDIT:
Folks this is not correct!   Since the dial indicator and the stop rod are in the same block if the block moves so does the indicator, so movement will NOT be detected on the dial.

However if the stop rod is not secured in the block and it moves but the block stays stationary on the ways then this condition will be recorded on the dial.

Woke up this morning and expected to be flamed by my original statement. 

David


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 16, 2019)

Here's my version, but it's for my little Dunlap 6" with v ways. It has a stop bar hole, dial indicator mount hole, and the two little screws on top mount a modified 6" caliper that works as a diy DRO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk


----------



## WCraig (Jan 17, 2019)

David S said:


> The other thing is that you can also set the indicator to 0 at the same place as the carriage stop.  This way you can see if the stop is moving.
> 
> EDIT:
> Folks this is not correct!   Since the dial indicator and the stop rod are in the same block if the block moves so does the indicator, so movement will NOT be detected on the dial.
> ...


Well, I guess you can make up for your boo-boo by sending me your stop!    jk

Still a nice easy design and I've saved your pics in my ideas folder.

Craig


----------

